# Patching pants?



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

I used tape in the past. It worked really well, it wasnt normal tape though (Unfortunately I dont know exactly what it was becuase my friends did it) Held up for about 30 extra days of riding though.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I have seen patching kits in the local REI store. I do not know if they were for outerwear or maybe tarp repair etc. I only know they carry some sort of material patching kit.

Might give them a search if you haven't already!

-edit-
Here ya go! Goretex patch


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

Hey slyder - sorry to threadjack BUT I can't post a new thread because when I try to do so, I get a warning page from Google saying that I can't proceed and my computer is at risk for being attacked by malware - and then it forces me to go back. This happens when I click "Create New Thread" or "Post Reply". The google warning page mentions celebfanforum .com - I'm assuming you didn't encounter this when making this thread? I'm really confused.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

radiomuse210 said:


> Hey slyder - sorry to threadjack BUT I can't post a new thread because when I try to do so, I get a warning page from Google saying that I can't proceed and my computer is at risk for being attacked by malware - and then it forces me to go back. This happens when I click "Create New Thread" or "Post Reply". The google warning page mentions celebfanforum .com - I'm assuming you didn't encounter this when making this thread? I'm really confused.


Has to be a browser thing. (Google Chrome I presume?) I'm on Safari and I am not having any trouble. Can you try a different browser?


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

Chomps - (can't quote because it brings me back to the warning page) I don't know if I want to try a different browser to get to the create thread page haha. Google has got me spooked. I always use Chrome and this has never happened before. I'm guessing no one is using Chrome - or if they are then they can't post a thread asking about it. 

Once again, sorry to slyder. i guess i'll keep doing quick replies and see if the issue gets fixed.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Tent repair tape.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm also getting that malware message when using chrome so it's not just you.

I have an REI I might take a run out there I also see Dicks carries one too that is even closer.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

^^^ good to know, thanks!


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

weird suggestion, but what about using one of them rubber adhesive things for fixing flat tires?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I've used both of these...the freesole is good for high abrasion areas, like around pant and arm cuffs, or put on a zipper or seam starting to tear out...it leaves a clear silicon looking thing but it works great. But you got to lay it flat, just put a little blob...and it will spread out like cold honey...however importantly...let it dry with out moving it for 24 hours and it will be bomber.

and then there is duct tape...official badge of the mbhc (mt baker hard core)

GORE-TEX® Fabric Repair Kit 
https://www.mcnett.com/gearaid/gore-tex-fabric-repair-kit#15310

freesole
https://www.mcnett.com/gearaid/freesole#10405


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

SkullAndXbones said:


> weird suggestion, but what about using one of them rubber adhesive things for fixing flat tires?


Not weird, that's the proper way to fix it.

It's not so much the rubber tube, but the rubber cement.

If you can get to the inside, throw a round piece of a different material.
Nice & thin.
Cover both the hole & the patch.
*Let dry* Rubber cement only works when it's dry & tacky.

After they're dry & you stick them together.

Good fuckin' luck getting them apart, fabric is easier, but go try & peel the arborite counter top you have up.

Once you have a nice thin piece on the inside, cut a cool lookin' skull shaped patch out of whatever material, it won't matter if it's silk, snow ain't going through both layers.

Put glue in a bigger area than the patch, slick up the patch, wait.....
slap. 
Done.

The least amount of rubber cement you can use the better.
a thin coat will hold better than a thick coat.

Bob's your uncle.


TT


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

This malware is pissing me off !!!

I can slide a small piece of material right through the damaged spot easily enough. Then I can glue one to the out side. I may try this. 

Would be cheaper and possibly easier...I"ll keep everyone updated once I start working on it. Kinda busy tomorrow but we'll see if I can break away to give this a go.

TT regular rubber cement ?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

slyder said:


> This malware is pissing me off !!!
> 
> I can slide a small piece of material right through the damaged spot easily enough. Then I can glue one to the out side. I may try this.
> 
> ...


Yup, I just buy cheap dollar store shit in a tube.

you don''t have to get a piece on the inside, but it'll be stronger.
It might take you a try or two to get it in there just perfect?

I can see it being like a game of Operation.
Touch the sides one the way through, after the glue dries, & it'll never sit right. 
Gettin' it through without touching might be tough?

It won't work if the pieces are still wet, won't bond right.

It dries quick though, maybe, haha, jam it in there dry:dry:
then slather the thinest coat that covers all of it.
Thinner dries faster too. 

Then you gotta stand there perfectly still, playing Operation until it dries.
Then you get one shot to stick it just perfect.

If you fuck it up?
You can do the whole process again in under 5 min.


TT


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

what size do you wear and where are you going for that pow?


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Large and our Mt Bohemia trip in UP of Michigan, Hancock/Houghton MI.

It is entirely possible to not get snow but that is very un-common. Being there for 5 days in Jan they usually get a storm or 2 of several inches 8-10 is also not uncommon. Since I can't afford to take them to CO this is the next best thing. Plus I'm letting them bring some friends with us. Great trip, great riding. 
I just want to be prepared. 

Bills or items I needed to buy.
2 cars needed new tires
snowboard rack for 2nd sons car, partial early Christmas gift
daughter all new outer wear, she was a tropper and wore the boys hand me downs. I promised new gear
season pass bill hit
saving for my/sons special trip (Mt Bohemia)

Everything just kinda hit at once. No different then all of you. Just working to survive and as many of you that know me from here. I'm not a sideline dad and try to give my kids great memories and upbringing so this often means dads stuff suffers. I did buy boots though as those had to be replaced. If we weren't going to that UP trip I wouldn't have given the pants a 2nd thought...


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

I have actually done this before, you can get clothing adhesive pretty easy, i actually cut a round circle from the inside of one of the pockets and used that, then used a different material to patch the pocket, i didn't want a hole in there you see... That way you get the same material and it doesn't look weird...


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

As someone above said tent repair tape or I've used duck tape on one pair of my pants and it's still on after a season.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

timmytard said:


> Not weird, that's the proper way to fix it.


no shit? i just pulled that one out of my ass. i should check to see what other good ideas i have in there haha.


----------



## ZacAttakk (Oct 20, 2014)

radiomuse210 said:


> Hey slyder - sorry to threadjack BUT I can't post a new thread because when I try to do so, I get a warning page from Google saying that I can't proceed and my computer is at risk for being attacked by malware - and then it forces me to go back. This happens when I click "Create New Thread" or "Post Reply". The google warning page mentions celebfanforum .com - I'm assuming you didn't encounter this when making this thread? I'm really confused.





slyder said:


> This malware is pissing me off !!!


I had a similar problem. Is it trying to get you to download software to fix it? If thats the case its a ad that some how got attached to your browser. I downloaded ad block and it fix the problem. 

in regards to the pants repair my brother used a bike tire patch kit from target to fix a hole in his ski pants and it lasted all season last year.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

ZacAttakk said:


> I had a similar problem. Is it trying to get you to download software to fix it? If thats the case its a ad that some how got attached to your browser. I downloaded ad block and it fix the problem.
> 
> in regards to the pants repair my brother used a bike tire patch kit from target to fix a hole in his ski pants and it lasted all season last year.


Nope - no request to download software and it seems the problem is gone. I'm on Chrome quoting your message.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

Yeah the gore tex works great used it on my artery sidewinder and a marmot coat. I also use shoe goo on my boots all the time when they start to get cut and rubbed raw helps them last. You can also call burton and for like 20 dollars they will do the something that arxteryx does with weld patching.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Ahh sorry I just got a pair of gtx mediums that I'm replacing after several hundred days, but they would more than do the job of 5 more in MI. Got a pair of larges given to me last year but have already promised them to another friend who needs pants this year.

Salvation Army? 

Tent repair probably fine too!


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

appreciate the offer. This small of a hole am I being overly anal?? I've never ridden **true** powder so no clue this this small hole should be something to even worry about...

I just got some rubber cement. I'll try that even if it falls off after a week, locally. I can re-apply before our trip to last me the time there. 

Oh and yes pants are dry been in basement since end of season....


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

SkullAndXbones said:


> no shit? i just pulled that one out of my ass. i should check to see what other good ideas i have in there haha.


Use both hands.

You prolly just weren't diggin' deep enough?


TT


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

Hahahahahahaha


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

slyder said:


> This malware is pissing me off !!!
> 
> I can slide a small piece of material right through the damaged spot easily enough. Then I can glue one to the out side. I may try this.
> 
> ...


This is the way to go. 

I'm lucky if my pants or jacket last most of the season before they become all shredded.

I have never had much luck with tape.

I don't deal too much with abrasion holes but my stuff either gets cuts, rips or starts falling apart at the seams. I have always had luck with using a spare piece of some material that I have on hand and sticking it inside the tear/hole. I glue it to the inside so it's barely (if at all) visible from the outside. I have always used superglue instead of rubber cement and I have never had to go back and re-fix any of my patch jobs. 

I you're interested I can post some pics of some of my outerwear that I've patched over the past few seasons. It holds well and is barely visible. Seems to be a good solution. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

post them up 
Pics are worth a thousand words and this may help others as well, not just me. 

I was looking around my pants and there really is no where to get an extra piece of material off of. The inside of the pockets is a different material, more of a nylon. I'll probably hit up the fabric store again and get something close.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

AcroPhile said:


> This is the way to go.
> 
> I'm lucky if my pants or jacket last most of the season before they become all shredded.
> 
> ...


Is super glue the same as crazy glue?
That stuff dries brittle & hard.

Rubber cement totally pliable 


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

slyder said:


> post them up
> Pics are worth a thousand words and this may help others as well, not just me.
> 
> I was looking around my pants and there really is no where to get an extra piece of material off of. The inside of the pockets is a different material, more of a nylon. I'll probably hit up the fabric store again and get something close.


What ya don't like the skull patch idea?

Doesn't really work if it's the same material.

You can use Rainbows & flowers too, I guess.


TT


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

We'll see how it looks after it cures for 24 hours


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

timmytard said:


> Is super glue the same as crazy glue?
> That stuff dries brittle & hard.
> 
> Rubber cement totally pliable
> ...


You'd think so, but it works really well. Rubber cement is pliable but tends to peel and doesn't soak into the fabric you're glueing. Of all the things I've tried, this was the most successful. The stuff I have have has been used, abused and through a few washes. I'll post couple of pics tomorrow morning when I get off work.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Well my attremptz at other methods failed so I got the Gore-tex patch. We'll see how this holds up. I did the iron method. Research said that held up better.

** anyone know how to resize attachments? sorry it's so big will fix if you tell me how **


----------

